# How do catch CAT now??



## sickws6 (Oct 31, 2007)

Well my dad and I have been going to the local pond right down the street We just found this pond prob about 4 acres not too long ago and found out that you are allowed to fish there as long as you belong to the community any ways over the summer we have been catching some ok sized blues out of it prob 8-9lbs they were biting like crazy we were just usinf hot dogs. Now since it rained and the weather is changing they are not bitting any suggestions on bait to use or anything? Thanks yall.


----------



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

try some live bait.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

usually if theres a few cats around they cant resist chicken livers or some fresh shrimp !!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

#1.) Are you sure they were blues and not channels?

#2.) Fresh cut bait should be your bait right now.

#3.) I'd fish the deepest water in the pond.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

-they were probably channels, which means

-in ponds fish unweighted chicken liver of the dam

-rivers, cutbait


----------



## fisherman5567 (Jan 3, 2007)

I fish a pond similar to that, sometimes they just dont bite, but thats when i try either chicken livers (failsafe) and instead of whole live fish I just use the heads and they usually produce


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Small bluegills from that pond or large shinners should work also.Like everybody else said try livers


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

Most likely the fish you were catching were channel cats...I fish a pond very similar to the one you are talking about here in springfield and over the summer we do quite well on hotdogs but this time of year when the temps are dropping and everything is slowing down.... its best to use fresh cut-baits and shrimp....and of course everyone has already said livers..... hope this helps


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Cool I guess I just learned something about pond fishing. I figured fresh cut bait would work anywhere for channels. They still would be in the deeper or deepest part though, right?


----------



## sickws6 (Oct 31, 2007)

Thanks a lot guys for the info I guess they where chennels


----------

